# Pay Slips and Bank Statement



## bubu_australia (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My case officer has asked me to provide payslips and bank statement for the year 2003 till 2013.

My question is how can I provide payslips of the earlier years as the payslips are lost and I dont have any records for it.

In addition, most of the bank accounts earlier I have closed before moving out of the country.

I have only have bank statements for the last 4 years of my career.

Your guidance will be highly appreciated.


----------



## bubu_australia (Sep 23, 2012)

*Bank Statement Requirement Confusion*

Hi Everyone,

My case officer has asked me to provide payslips and bank statement for the year 2003 till 2013.

Do I have show bank statement for 12 month of every year or just 2 bank statement which matches with the pay slip which is 2 pay slips per employer in a year according to the document provided by the case officer.

Shall I show 2 month bank statement showing the salary credited into the account for each employer in a year?

If somebody has done a better job, please inform me.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Bubu, you asked nearly the exact same question in two different threads just a couple of hours apart, so I've merged the threads. If someone has an answer for you, they will post. It's not necessary to post the same question over and over in new threads. Thanks.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

bubu_australia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My case officer has asked me to provide payslips and bank statement for the year 2003 till 2013.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the payslips in Australia?

If yes, use the letter we sent to get our payment details for the past years; just a warning, it takes about 3-4 weeks to get their reply.
Here's the letter, just put in your details:

your name
your address

Australian Taxation Office
Customer Account Services
Income Tax Product Delivery
GPO Box 9845
In Your Capital City

To Whom It May Concern:

I, your name, TFN: _______, request a copy of payment summaries for financial years 2003-2013.
Any questions, please do not hesitate to call on _______.

Kind regards,
your name

Place, date


----------



## bubu_australia (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, I was talking about the bank statement outside the Australia i.e., overseas. I live in United Arab Emirates.

My question is My case officer has asked me to provide payslips and bank statement for the year 2003 till 2013.

Do I have show bank statement for 12 month of every year or just 2 bank statement which matches with the pay slip that is 2 pay slips per employer in a year according to the document provided by the case officer.

My question is do I have to show 2 month bank statement showing the salary credited into the account for each employer in a year?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending this to the top for the OP.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

bubu_australia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I was talking about the bank statement outside the Australia i.e., overseas. I live in United Arab Emirates.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of a case officer asking anybody for payslips from a 10 year period from the applicant, in fact I can't recall them ever asking for payslips period. Usually they are more interested in the sponsors payslips if it is a partner visa. Are you applying for a business visa? or a partner visa or something else?

Kttykat


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

Dear babu
you must submitt the salary slips ,which is drawn from current employer.it is mandatory.in case you dont have salary slips either lost from previous employers,you must get a reference letter from the employer which notified the salary.neither nor,you can prepared yourself a decleration for salary slips,but some your old workmates must be signed behalf.
although you submitt the all bank transaction through salary accounts details.
lastly you can get the taxation file report with ministry.this is the obvious evidence.
once i faced same case.but i convinced my case officer to recover this issue.move on convincing methode.i am sure about succes unles their any fakes and frauds.
best of luck"


----------



## Mimamasalha (Jan 29, 2013)

What about


----------



## Mimamasalha (Jan 29, 2013)

What if we forgot about pay slips in a partner visa application my husband jus send to my case officer his 2 last pay slips btw we had applied in April 2013 now it 6months ??!


----------



## infoseeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Mimamasalha said:


> What if we forgot about pay slips in a partner visa application my husband jus send to my case officer his 2 last pay slips btw we had applied in April 2013 now it 6months ??!


Hi, Is you case finalized yet ? How long did it take? Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

infoseeker said:


> Hi, Is you case finalized yet ? How long did it take? Thanks


Her case was finalised in December. I believe it took just over 8 months.

Where are you from and applying from?


----------



## srismiley (Mar 18, 2015)

Mimamasalha said:


> What if we forgot about pay slips in a partner visa application my husband jus send to my case officer his 2 last pay slips btw we had applied in April 2013 now it 6months ??!


I have been asked to provide evidence of employment letter with payslips or tax statement from 2006 - 2011, i tried my best to get these docs and could end up only with tax statements and bank statement from 2007 - 2011.

Can someone suggest whether this would be fine if i can submit tax statement and bank statement for 2007 - 2011 against 2006-2011, altogether i could nt find for year 2006. This is for subclass 189 visa.

Pls someone help me with your experiences and advices, at the earliest, which could help me to react faster that i can do, before my CO gets into review of my application.

Thanks
Sri


----------



## rabiawilliams (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello,

I am in a sticky situation myself. I have pay slips for my current company yet I don't have any for my previous company for whom I worked 2 years and 7 months. As directed, i approached them to give a consolidated letter against my bank statement to lodge my VISA -189 application yet they refused to give me. 
They said its impossible as they lost data when their systems were migrated or something.
I have full bank statement with my company name , like "XXX company credited salary" sort of a statement for each month, and I also have my tax returns papers.
Will this be enough to apply for VISA. I am just looking at my options with migration to Australia but collecting all documents.
Your advises will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Rabia


----------

